
Where did we get the name Xobni? - mqt
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2008/05/15/where-did-we-get-the-name-xobni/
======
arn
I never really loved that domain.

I understand the reason behind it, and its great to have a fabricated word as
it's very trademarkable... but it never sat with me well.

~~~
mynameishere
Maybe "InboxAdvisor" [snort] is better?

~~~
keating
RosivdaXobni.com still available.

------
crescendo
I for one am relieved that they removed the macron from the 'o'. Why in the
world would you go out of your way to put a diacritic there if you don't even
follow its pronunciation rule?

~~~
keating
It was causing me sleepless nights as well.

------
scooter53080
I like the current logo. After reading this, it makes me wonder how much time
was spent worrying whether the reflected 'b' should be forwards or backwards.

~~~
yters
Interesting how it pulls out a somewhat subtle observation about letters.

------
tdavis
_Finally, my Photoshop skills improved and I discovered my new favorite font:
Trebuchet MS_

This made me chuckle.

------
skmurphy
Xobni's marketing strategy is as memorable as Serutan's: in both cases you
have to immediately explain what the word is ("It's Nature's Spelled
Backward!"). Normally the goal of positioning is to own a word or phrase in
the prospect's mind, this approach may be as ill-fated as Volkswagen's
"Farfegnugen" campaign.

